# Win a free Strother ladies bow



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

This bow is smooth, fast, and quiet. Get creative and win!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is pretty cool you will definitely make a lady very happy.


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

05_sprcrw said:


> That is pretty cool you will definitely make a lady very happy.


Thanks, come one over and put your name(s) in the hat!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I am patiently awaiting my email so I can join the forum!! Excellent idea!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> Thanks, come one over and put your name(s) in the hat!


Wish I could but I am not allowed, which I think its cool that you are doing a drawing geared directly to women for a womens bow. :thumbs_up


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

05_sprcrw said:


> Wish I could but I am not allowed, which I think its cool that you are doing a drawing geared directly to women for a womens bow. :thumbs_up


Sorry 05, I just read your signature...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> Sorry 05, I just read your signature...


No problem, I did send it to my girlfriend and a couple other female archers I know.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I am still waiting on my email so I can get on the forum......


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

absolutecool said:


> I am still waiting on my email so I can get on the forum......


Sent you a pm


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Well I tried it won't let me register. So I guess I'm out. Had some awesome names too.


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

Pm me with the email and user name that you submitted and I will work with the Admins to help you get logged in.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Signed up and just awaiting email now,great deal guys!will make an awesome present for lucky lady for sure.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks, I finally got it...most of my names had already been taken...lol


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Still haven't got an email yet??


----------



## bloodstripe23 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sent this to the wifey.


----------



## lojo (Mar 13, 2009)

Wanna participate, waitin on e-mail to get in. Thanx.


----------



## backwoodsbarbie (Mar 9, 2010)

i have tried to register. and i have not recived an email. I tried two days ago. I have an awesome name that i really like.


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

bucks/bulls said:


> Still haven't got an email yet??


Still no email?


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

backwoodsbarbie said:


> i have tried to register. and i have not recived an email. I tried two days ago. I have an awesome name that i really like.


If you are still having trouble, send me a pm with the info that you registered with and I will see if I can help.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

This is an awesome idea! Can't wait to find out what the bow will be named!

.....Is it too much to hope it'll be a longer ATA bow???


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

Cheerioette said:


> This is an awesome idea! Can't wait to find out what the bow will be named!
> 
> .....Is it too much to hope it'll be a longer ATA bow???


Its designed to hit the masses, kinda in the middle ATA range


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

There are some excellent name ideas!! It would be hard for me to choose - good luck to all participating


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Can't wait to see what it is going to look like. Wonder what the price range its going to be on something like this.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Can't wait to see what it is going to look like. Wonder what the price range its going to be on something like this.


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

z28melissa said:


> There are some excellent name ideas!! It would be hard for me to choose - good luck to all participating


Come on over and make your suggestions.


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Can't wait to see what it is going to look like. Wonder what the price range its going to be on something like this.


It will be in the $800 range.


----------



## kimberlyc63 (Mar 30, 2009)

Posted my names...
Thanks for the awesome opportunity to be the first (yet unnamed :wink Ladies Strother bow owner!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> Come on over and make your suggestions.


I don't have any suggestions but if I think of any I'll post em up


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Waiting on the day for the winner to be announced!! I am sure this will be an awesome bow!!


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Due to time constraints for catalog deadlines, we will be closing the contest earlier than expected. This contest will close tomorrow Friday 12-10 at 12:00est. Thanks to all of you ladies this has been alot of fun. I don't envy the judges, this is a tough one! Look for the winning announcement on Wednesday.*


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Still waiting on my e-mail so I can squeeze in my entries. ;-)


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

Wicked1Archery said:


> Still waiting on my e-mail so I can squeeze in my entries. ;-)


PM them to me and I will post for you. For some reason there have been difficulties with registration lately.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> Its designed to hit the masses, kinda in the middle ATA range


Can't wait to see the unveiling!


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Final four announced!!

http://strotherarchery.com/forum/index.php?option=com_kunena&Itemid=56&func=view&catid=5&id=52464*


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

Winner announced


http://strotherarchery.com/forum/index.php?option=com_kunena&Itemid=56&func=view&catid=5&id=52572


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats to that lucky chica!!! 

I'm surprised at the name choice! I, personally, thought that the XX (for the female chromosome) was going to win--that was an excellent suggestion!
But I can't wait to see this bow, already (and its price)!


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

WinkWink said:


> Congrats to that lucky chica!!!
> 
> I'm surprised at the name choice! I, personally, thought that the XX (for the female chromosome) was going to win--that was an excellent suggestion!
> But I can't wait to see this bow, already (and its price)!


 The names were very good! It was a tough task getting down to the final four. I would be willing to bet that some of the names will be pick off by another bow company for a future model.


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> The names were very good! It was a tough task getting down to the final four. I would be willing to bet that some of the names will be pick off by another bow company for a future model.


:thumbs_up


----------

